# Suche Gästepass



## NimpiPie (18. Mai 2012)

Heho, ich weis ich selber habe schon einen Gästepass (danke nochmals), und ich finde das Spiel echt toll,
aber da ich es hauptsächlich im MP spielen möchte und nen Freund von mir es auch erst testen möchte suche ich noch einen zweiten Gästepass
(denn für mich ist es auch bissl gruppenzwang holt mein kumpel es sich dann ich auch, wenn nicht ann eher nicht)

Danke schonmal im Vorraus.


----------

